# 7 months...is it fixable?



## SunKissedRider (Apr 25, 2011)

Alright, I've searched back until early last year so that I could avoid making ANOTHER ear thread, but no luck! 

The pup we just got is 7 months old on Tuesday, and has 1 ear that's flopped over constantly. I have seen pics from his previous home around 4 months old where they are both up, but now the one is just wonky. Over the past 24 hours I did see it come up once for about 5 seconds. The adoption group said to tape it, but I want REAL opinions from you guys:

So

1. Can it be fiixed at this age?

2. If so, then what method should I use (and where do I find directions?)

Thank you!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

general rule of thumb is that if it WAS up, it will GO BACK up!

I'd tape it myself, can't hurt. 

You need to make a form to fit inside the ear, and glue it with body glue (medical supplies store).... to make the form is simple if you don't know a show breeder who has the ones sold in Germany. 

take a cardboard TP roll. Cut it lengthwise in two flat pieces. Measure it in his ear, putting it as far to the base as you can without forcing or pushing down in. Then take it out and cut the top into a point so that you have a little 'steeple' piece of cardboard. You will want to tape both ears BTW. Glue the form into the ear. Get white adhesive tape and tape lightly in stripes, around the ear and form, pressing it into the ear firmly. Then a final step is to put a strip on the back furry side of ear, top to bottom, matching in side and out with tab at tip, tape from front and back meeting to help support it.

Do BOTH ears.


Lee


----------



## SunKissedRider (Apr 25, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> general rule of thumb is that if it WAS up, it will GO BACK up!
> 
> *I'd tape it myself, can't hurt. *
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking. And I've heard the "it will go back up" rule of thumb, but I want to do all I can to HELP it. LOL. 

Is there a certain brand of body glue I should be looking for? Is this something I can get at a bigger pharmacy or no?


----------



## mainegsd (Sep 16, 2010)

One of Thor's ears was still floppy at 7 months (had been the first one up). I tried to tape it, but that effort only lasted 48 hours. The good news, that ear went up and has been up consistently for almost 3 months now.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have heard the raw diet helps with ears to go up. I think I believe that theory now. I have had my pups on raw and ears up early. Just switched to kibble a few days ago and the males one ear is back down. It was the last to come up.


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

My pup is now 12 months old and her left ear still flops when she is sleepy or just woken up.. when she is alert, and in particular when its feeding or walk time though it pops up and stays up.. I just see it as having the best of both worlds.. a sleepy adorable puppy at times and an alert impressive looking GSD at other times.. I'd say its up 85% of the time when she is awake.. all dogs are different.. I tried the taping thing at 7 months and this was my outcome with her.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Another member noticed her pup's ears came up whenever they played fetch so she started doing that several times a day. Whether or not it helps, it's healthy, pleasurable activity & can increase bonding b/w pup & owner.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> general rule of thumb is that if it WAS up, it will GO BACK up!


Yeah, that is the general rule, and I preach that too, however at seven months, it might not be a bad idea to help it a little. 
I know how people are obsessed with ears over here and I am still amazed that its such a common practice...


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

his right ear is not all the way up. 5 months and he has one more tooth to fall out. should i tape them?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

IMO, he looks adorable the way he is 
It adds character, it will be one of those cute things you'll always remember about him. 
My dad's dog has a piece of his ear missing, he always says "he's not a Persian rug, you know!"


----------

